# Monophobia - common in V's



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Monophobia - the fear of being alone - for the new pup owner - together in womb with their litter mates - on their mom's belly feeding - sleeping together in a pile of pups - remember this when you bring your new puppy home - put them on your chest to hear your heart beat & The movement of your breathing - just the tip of the iceberg LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob & RBD - most of the forum members are to young to remember the warning our MOM's gave us - kiss all the girls and you will get MONO ! LOL


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our girl slept either on my head, chest or across my neck at night in our bed for the first few months she was home. She was like a little furry oven, but everyone slept better as opposed to her squalling in the crate all night. We did very gradual crate training and once she was okay with crate naps for a few weeks, she was fine in the crate at night. I think letting her sleep with us helped her initial transition away from mom and litter mates. She also liked to pile into my lap to sleep for naps during the day as much as possible.


----------

